# Golf in snow motion!



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Took this today of my mates Golf, worked quite well considering he wasn't moving!! Good ol' front wheel drive cars in the snow!


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

love it!


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Very nice.great car too


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Brilliant shot and car! Cant wait to get a MK2 GTi 16v when Im a couple years older.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

nice coxy! got an oakey valver myself so have a soft spot for this! a bit off topic but do you happen to know what wheel is on the car?, Borbet? - cheers.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> nice coxy! got an oakey valver myself so have a soft spot for this! a bit off topic but do you happen to know what wheel is on the car?, Borbet? - cheers.


15" Ronal LS:thumb:


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

superb shot mate...


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

Have you got any modifications on it? Am thinking about a tune up from the infamous toyotec when I get mine. :devil:


----------



## hmi1750 (Apr 23, 2006)

amazing pic.. love it.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

alexf said:


> Have you got any modifications on it? Am thinking about a tune up from the infamous toyotec when I get mine. :devil:


It's my mates car, not mine. Not sure what he's done really apart from the 15" Ronals!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

nice shot fella 

drew


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice like that a lot ! My Mk1 goes to it's new home tonight argh :wall:

Baz


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Spot on.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Pearl Grey. Quite a rare colour. :thumb:

(or am I really wrong and it is the darker atlas grey?!)


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a fantastic pic


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a great photo


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Good photo... Not keen on them alloys though!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

great pic :thumb:


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

Awesome shot......those rims need a clean tho


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Awesome pic!


----------

